# Mono-Wiper Mod



## dub-Nation (Jan 31, 2001)

Back-in-the-day Bonrath Mono-Wipers was the must have mod on MK1s to MK4s. Due to the economy, Bonrath was forced to shut down and are no longer producing Mono-Wipers for newer cars.

I am here today find someone that can help fabricate a mono-wiper for my MK6. At the moment, I have a Bonrath Mono-Wiper for my MK4 and my B5.5 that you can see how the articulation and geometry works. Also, I have a MK2 mono-wiper that is modified stock wiper.

Anyone out there willing to take on the challenge?


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

as many people as you know and no takers?


----------



## dub-Nation (Jan 31, 2001)

a2lowvw said:


> as many people as you know and no takers?


 I think I am just asking the wrong people.  

I took my rain tray apart yesterday and inorder to move the wiper to the center (4inches), then there will be some major modification needed to the body for clearance and articulation. 

Also, I would need to do some plastic welding to get the wiper in the center for the cover. Aesthetically, I can do majority of the work, functionality, I am going to need some help. Plus I don't have the tools to weld.


----------



## Brake_Dust (Sep 24, 2001)

dub-Nation said:


> I think I am just asking the wrong people.
> 
> I took my rain tray apart yesterday and inorder to move the wiper to the center (4inches), then there will be some major modification needed to the body for clearance and articulation.
> 
> Also, I would need to do some plastic welding to get the wiper in the center for the cover. Aesthetically, I can do majority of the work, functionality, I am going to need some help. Plus I don't have the tools to weld.


 
did you take pictures?? 

there has to be a way to do it because of LHD vs RHD markets


----------



## bmxdarcy (Mar 7, 2006)

i am interested in this. i will be doing the same mod to my mk3 so i could possibly do two at once. any pictures of the mk6 raintrays?


----------



## dub-Nation (Jan 31, 2001)

Here are pictures. Sorry, if they are blurry.
http://picasaweb.google.com/dubNation/MonoWiper#


----------



## bmxdarcy (Mar 7, 2006)

seems to me all that's done is delete the outside wiper linkage and change the linkage arm on the inside so the sweep is longer. excuse my ignorance on these but they rest all the way down, not in the middle correct?


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

The 90s are back!!!!! :wave:


----------



## bmxdarcy (Mar 7, 2006)

i guess what i'm saying it seems to me the motors remain unchanged just the linkage


----------



## dub-Nation (Jan 31, 2001)

bmxdarcy said:


> i guess what i'm saying it seems to me the motors remain unchanged just the linkage


This is correct. The motor is OEM. On the Passat it uses the same position as stock, but the swing is larger. On my MK4, the position is moved to the center and the swing is also larger.


----------



## bmxdarcy (Mar 7, 2006)

Seems simple enough, let me get back home and we'll talk more about doing this. :beer:


----------



## bmxdarcy (Mar 7, 2006)

I'm supposed to get back tonite sometime late, I've been stuck in AZ. I'll try to tear into mine this weekend.


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

remove assembly, cut and add 10mm to the legnth of the linkage arm.... reassemble? just like the old mk2 single arm kits?


----------



## bmxdarcy (Mar 7, 2006)

a2lowvw said:


> remove assembly, cut and add 10mm to the legnth of the linkage arm.... reassemble? just like the old mk2 single arm kits?


That's where I was going to start


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

it would be pretty easy to figure out if the parts are out of the car and you can take measurements. 

disconnect the linkage from the motor. 
disconnect the linkage to the passenger arm. 
rotate center linkage (where the motor attaches) to the end of the swipe and rotate the wiper linkage to where you want the end of the swipe to be, measure distance from pivot point attachment and center linkage attachment. compare measurement to stock. cut, weld, reassemble...... 

you may even find that vw has a linkage arm the correct or close to correct length without having to mod one just swapping linkage section.


----------



## filmshoot (Jan 7, 2015)

What ever happened with this?? Did it work? The drivers side wiper on my eurovan doesn't have enough travel... I'm looking for a solution. . I want it to reach to the far left but hide on bottom when not in use


----------



## bmxdarcy (Mar 7, 2006)

I did this on my mk3, although I've only tested it with a battery. It's certainly feasible.


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

It's an OE rocco mono wiper. It mounts in the stock location as the Corrado assembly with a g60 wiper motor. One of the existing wiper mount holes indexes the wiper to the correct location. Another hole has to be drilled in the rain tray with a bolt fished up from under the pedal assembly to secure it. The motor is mounted on the opposite side of the rocco assembly. Two (of the three) holes need to be drilled in different places on the assembly to allow the motor to rotate into a different location on the bracket. 

The motor has to be re indexed with power off to tell it that the park position is on the passenger side instead of the middle of the windshield. Simply grab some vice grips and protect the threads of wiper mount stem. With the power off move the stem from the middle of the windshield over the passenger side. It moves enough water when washing the windows it will soak the car next to you.

The original rocco wiper arm is being used with a slightly longer aero wiper blade. The Corrado wipers arms have issues with not applying enough down force. They don't wipe a large portion of the glass on the drivers side because of the glass curvature. This cures it and does the work of two blades in one pass.


----------



## filmshoot (Jan 7, 2015)

So cool man!! Can u take a photo of new mounting positions ?


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

something like this?

http://www.mrdavesworld.com/wiper.html


----------



## filmshoot (Jan 7, 2015)

Rad!!!


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

Not as tidy as it once was, but it's all there. The mechanicals of the rain tray area are harder to see on black cars. There's no contrast against the paint.

Be sure to make note of the assembly/disassembly order of all the washers and retaining parts in the wiper stalk and the wiper arm it's attached to. If you don't, the wiper arm will sit too close the wiper cover on the windshield and make a nice groove on your SF parts. The OE Corrado wiper motor was bolted to the Rocco wiper assembly by drilling 3 holes in new locations. This orientates the motor so it will fit between the wiper assembly and the base of the rain tray. This also allows the wiper motor harness connector to reach the wiper motor. The wipers retain all their OE settings and features because the OE Corrado wiper motor is used on the Rocco mono blade assembly. It all works as it should from the wiper stalk controls. 










You can see that one of the wiper assembly mounting points isn't connected to the base it's base on the rain tray. I'll get to that later. The rocco rain tray is shaped differently so a few mods are required on the Corrado. 

Currently the entire mono wiper assembly is mounted in place by the nut that secures it to the wiper stalk hole and the the nut/bolt in one of the two holes on the side of the wiper assembly. The one that's closest to the engine. It's been that way for years and worked without issues. 

There's no way to mount a bolt to the back side of the rain tray. You'll need a coat hanger. Fish it through the firewall down to your pedal assembly. You'll also have to remove the plastic cover on top of the legs of your pedal assembly. Attach the threaded end of the bolt to the hanger with masking tape. Gently pull it back through the fire wall and then up the back side of the rain tray. Good luck getting the first threads started while pushing the rubber grommet over the bolt threads. I used a screw driver lying flat on the rain tray and pressed it against the threads of the bolt in its hole in the rain tray. This kept the bolt in place while the wiper assemblies rubber grommet was pressed over the bolt threads. 

Once that rubber grommet in the rocco wiper assembly is over the bolt, there'll be enough friction to tighten up a washer and nut over that one mount point of the wiper assembly. I've kept mine like this for years with just two of points mounted. The long term goal is to get a piece of hollow nylon stock from the hardware store. It'll need to be ground on one side to the angle of the wiper assembly. The other side of the nylon needs to be cut to bridge the gap between the rain tray/firewall and wiper assembly. That nylon stock will also give the landing point to drill the last hole for the 3rd mount point on the rain tray.

Once the wiper assembly has been fit and ready for the final assembly, new holes will be drilled to accommodate nutserts. This will make it so the assembly can be removed from the top without blind mounting nuts on the other side of the rain tray. To avoid the engineering headache for anyone else doing this project, I'll make a dimensional template of the firewall, nylon spacer and wiper motor locations. It'll remove the engineering aspect out of this mod and turn it into a straight swap. There's a few places to add more rubber bushings and hushmat that will quiet the operation the wipers down too.


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

The pic below shows the motor needs to be rotated from an 8 o'clock position to approximately 11 o'clock. Once it's moved the motor will fit upside down in a recessed area of the Corrado raintray.

The blue line shows where the harness plug will be located after the motor is moved up a bit. My rocco assembly didn't come with a motor so I can't say whether or not the OE rocco motor can be used. The two motors may be identical, who knows.

The pics below were taken from Nash_TDI f/s page: *FS: MK1/2/3 parts*


----------



## gmh (Dec 10, 2006)

petethepug said:


> It's an OE rocco mono wiper. It mounts in the stock location as the Corrado assembly with a g60 wiper motor. One of the existing wiper mount holes indexes the wiper to the correct location. Another hole has to be drilled in the rain tray with a bolt fished up from under the pedal assembly to secure it. The motor is mounted on the opposite side of the rocco assembly. Two (of the three) holes need to be drilled in different places on the assembly to allow the motor to rotate into a different location on the bracket.
> 
> The motor has to be re indexed with power off to tell it that the park position is on the passenger side instead of the middle of the windshield. Simply grab some vice grips and protect the threads of wiper mount stem. With the power off move the stem from the middle of the windshield over the passenger side. It moves enough water when washing the windows it will soak the car next to you.
> 
> The original rocco wiper arm is being used with a slightly longer aero wiper blade. The Corrado wipers arms have issues with not applying enough down force. They don't wipe a large portion of the glass on the drivers side because of the glass curvature. This cures it and does the work of two blades in one pass.




Must it be a g60 motor or will my corrado VR motor work? The g60 motors look pretty cheap online but i would like to keep the stock motor if possible incase the plug/ functions are different. I have a line on a Scirocco linkage and wiper arm. I also found this kit but its about $190 shipped to Washington. Weighing the options. Kit looks pretty straight forward. 

http://www.autotintdesign.com/singlewipers.html


----------

